# Drying persimmon.....



## bald9eagle (Oct 19, 2013)

As I have told a few times on here I recently was able to get a huge persimmon cut and milled. I've been trying to read up on it as much as I can. One thing I read was that it will have a lot of movement as it dries.

From start to finish, what kind of suggestions can you folks make for getting my boards seasoned?

I had them cut to 1.5" thick. Most of the best boards are 10' X 20" and 8' X 6". I haven't removed any bark yet and have placed the best boards in the loft of my barn. I have anchorsealed the majority of the wood.

I have a large pile of persimmon logs as well. Should I try to get these resawed as soon as possible and then try to dry? That's what I am planning on doing as soon as I get my bandsaw in. Do I need to coat the entire piece in anchorseal? I'm going to try and do PM/game call size blanks.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2013)

Boards I have were dry when I got them. I would expect some loss- Those 1 1/2" boards will become 1" boards once they are straight and smooth. 
It will be worth it though- fun wood to work with.


----------



## bald9eagle (Oct 19, 2013)

Well....good thing I had him cut it to 1.5".

I'll be using a lot of it for pot calls. I have so much of it though that I will have to find some projects to work on. I have some crooked boards that will make benches and tables. I am going to let some of the bench wood dry and crack however it may want for character.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2013)

I have boards from 5/4 to 12/4+ . they really warb/bow at the middle of the board- especially at the pith. The thicker ones I cut down the center and they are relatively flat. I do not think it is an easy wood to dry but dried has some very nice qualities.


----------

